# Lake Effect At It Again



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

I think I am just going to find some investors and build my own mountain....


NYZ012-085-062030-
/O.CON.KBUF.LE.W.0001.140106T1600Z-140108T1100Z/
/O.CON.KBUF.WC.W.0003.140106T2300Z-140107T2300Z/
WYOMING-SOUTHERN ERIE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WARSAW...ORCHARD PARK...SPRINGVILLE
725 AM EST MON JAN 6 2014

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 11 AM THIS
MORNING TO 6 AM EST WEDNESDAY...
...WIND CHILL WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM THIS EVENING TO
6 PM EST TUESDAY...

* LOCATIONS...WYOMING AND SOUTHERN ERIE COUNTIES.

* TIMING...LATE THIS MORNING THROUGH LATE TUESDAY NIGHT.

* HAZARDS...HEAVY LAKE EFFECT SNOW...BLOWING SNOW WITH WHITEOUT
  CONDITIONS...AND DANGEROUS WIND CHILLS.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...3 TO 5 INCHES TODAY...8 TO 15 INCHES 
  TONIGHT...9 TO 17 INCHES TUESDAY...AND 2 TO 4 INCHES TUESDAY 
  NIGHT...LEADING TO STORM TOTALS OF MORE THAN 3 FEET IN THE 
  MOST PERSISTENT LAKE SNOWS.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I think I am just going to find some investors and build my own mountain....
> 
> 
> NYZ012-085-062030-
> ...


Highest snowfall east of the rockies. Why there aren't more ski area's there is beyond me. And you wouldn't need any of that fake snowgun crap snow there either, which would save a lot of operational costs.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

Because there are no mountains


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Because there are no mountains


Yeah the terrain is weak, but you have plenty of places with 500 to maybe as much as 1000 vertical you could find. I'd rather hit up an area up there with 500 foot vertical with 2 feet of freshies than jiminy peak with 1000+ vertical with fake ice/snow crap to ride on. Close proximity to population centeres of albany/syracuse/rochester as well. So it's not deserted like vermont either.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2014)

Are there any valuable minerals in the Tug Hill plateau. It would be a good way to fund building a huge multi-hundred foot high talus pile.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> but you have plenty of places with 500 to maybe as much as 1000 vertical you could find.


 Where on the Tug Hill plateau are these places? MAYBE a place or two with that as a max vert but a lot of that isn't anywhere near steep enough to ski 5 feet of powder.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Are there any valuable minerals in the Tug Hill plateau. It would be a good way to fund building a huge multi-hundred foot high talus pile.



Now your thinking!


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Where on the Tug Hill plateau are these places? MAYBE a place or two with that as a max vert but a lot of that isn't anywhere near steep enough to ski 5 feet of powder.


You don't need it to be that steep with modern wide ski's with rocker. That's old school 210cm 64mm wide ski where you have to be going mach 1 down a 50 degree slope. Any of the main trails at wachusett for example other than the carpet/beginner area is steep enough for that kind of powder. So as long as you can find something like that with no flat spots you'll be fine(and you can use heavy machinery and dirt to increase slope angle on a flat spot. Hell in the backcountry to avoid avalanche's people will ski BOTTOMLESS powder all the time in non steep area's.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> You don't need it to be that steep with modern wide ski's with rocker. That's old school 210cm 64mm wide ski where you have to be going mach 1 down a 50 degree slope. Any of the main trails at wachusett for example other than the carpet area is steep enough for that kind of powder. So as long as you can find something like that with no flat spots you'll be fine(and you can use heavy machinery and dirt to increase slope angle on a flat spot.



No way is Wachusett setup for that. Very few mountains are. If you skied off the Minuteman in those conditions you would pretty much have to walk half way down the mountain before you could even think about getting enough momentum. Summit wouldn't be too bad until the run out then it would suck.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> No way is Wachusett setup for that. Very few mountains are. If you skied off the Minuteman in those conditions you would pretty much have to walk half way down the mountain before you could even think about getting enough momentum. Summit wouldn't be too bad until the run out then it would suck.


You couldn't ski wachusett in 2 feet of dry powder? Of course you could. There are area's out west that have that same type of steepness and leave FEET of powder on the trail. Damn man..You are soooo east coast  lol.....Ok next time you get a big dump of 2 feet of dry powder. Go to a BIG golf course hill the same steepness as wawa and point your wide ski's straight down and go. You won't sink/have to walk. Trust me. 
You do realize there's snow ridge right in turin, ny where people ski 3 feet or powder and It's not steeper than wachusett from what I've heard.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

The only thing stopping skiing on powder at wachusett are the insane crowds ratio to available terrain. And thet groom everything flat.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

The idea that you think you can't ski your average blue trail in the northeast in powder is absurd. Ever been to mt snow after a 1-2 foot powder dump? They leave plenty of blues untouched. Never a problem on them if you know how to ski pow


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2014)

Straightlining powder sucks.     Snow Ridge does have about a 460 ft vert with a pretty good pitch in several places. I would surmise that it actually skis pretty well with several feet of powder. That said, a place in that region with closer to 1000' of vert would be pretty sweet


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2014)

snowlover said:


> never a problem on them if you know how to ski pow


ski off!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> You couldn't ski wachusett in 2 feet of dry powder? Of course you could. There are area's out west that have that same type of steepness and leave FEET of powder on the trail. Damn man..You are soooo east coast  lol.....Ok next time you get a big dump of 2 feet of dry powder. Go to a BIG golf course hill the same steepness as wawa and point your wide ski's straight down and go. You won't sink/have to walk. Trust me.
> You do realize there's snow ridge right in turin, ny where people ski 3 feet or powder and It's not steeper than wachusett from what I've heard.



First,  I'm not saying all of it sucks but I grew up on Wachusett and worked there for 8 seasons. I have skied it in 2 ft of new snow on a few occasions. It's not all that fun.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Straightlining powder sucks.     Snow Ridge does have about a 460 ft vert with a pretty good pitch in several places. I would surmise that it actually skis pretty well with several feet of powder. That said, a place in that region with closer to 1000' of vert would be pretty sweet


You don't need to straightline pow on a blue trail on the ec. Sundown was totally rippable after 3 feet of snow from nemo. The fact that someone is making claims like this makes me wonder.....if the guy really even ski's pow. lol I unfortunately never got out for that at sundown because my street wasn't plowed for a 4 days


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> First,  I'm not saying all of it sucks but I grew up on Wachusett and worked there for 8 seasons. I have skied it in 2 ft of new snow on a few occasions. It's not all that fun.



Well obviously pow slows you down. So what "fun" you have is going to depend on your skill level in pow(more work/tiring for people who arent' good) and how fast you need to go to have "fun". When you skied it in 2 feet of freshies(lucky bastard), how wide was the ski you were using? 

Of course now you've gone from saying it's impossible/you have to walk it.....to it's not "fun" ....lol


----------



## Edd (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> You don't need to straightline pow on a blue trail on the ec. Sundown was totally rippable after 3 feet of snow from nemo. The fact that someone is making claims like this makes me wonder.....if the guy really even ski's pow. lolView attachment 10164



You're onto something. I think we all knew deep down that NEK does not know how to ski pow. 

Happy birthday NEK!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 6, 2014)

These are from the TRUE UP VERTICAL  site stats :

for TUG HILL region of NYS
Macauley Mtn. 633 vert 
Snow Ridge 500 VERT 
Woods Valley 500 VERT
Dry Hill 300 VERT

The Ridge has enough steep to handle  deep LES pow , have skied it for 4 plus decades


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Well obviously pow slows you down. So what "fun" you have is going to depend on your skill level in pow(more work/tiring for people who arent' good) and how fast you need to go to have "fun". When you skied it in 2 feet of freshies(lucky bastard), how wide was the ski you were using?
> 
> Of course now you've gone from saying it's impossible/you have to walk it.....to it's not "fun" ....lol



I stick by the fact that you would have to walk a lot with 2 feet at Wachusett. Like I said, some of the trails like Smith, 10th, and Conifer would all be enjoyable until the run out. All the intermediate terrain would pretty much require walking before you could get to a pitch that would give you speed. Skiing in powder is a blast just much more enjoyable at a mountain that actually has some pitch. Skiing slow on a trail with zero pitch is not enjoyable for me.


----------



## jaybird (Jan 6, 2014)

Ever heard of Wilmot 'Mountain'?
They dug a hole and piled the dirt on the edge of the hole.
Believe they achieved a vertical of a few hundred feet.
Tug Hill Plateau is great snowfall, but very few people there.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 6, 2014)

Snow Ridge with 4ft wasn't easy, but it sure was fun! You just had to eat into the fresh from the groomed swath on the edge of the trail, I learned that the hard way, glad my heart was up to the task of extricating myself. Now the very steep ravines off the map, that was a different story, bliss. Oh, it doesn't hurt that the lake snow at SR is on par with the fluff out West either. It only takes one snowboarder's track to make the surrounding snow skiable, just ski in and out of the track.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I stick by the fact that you would have to walk a lot with 2 feet at Wachusett. Like I said, some of the trails like Smith, 10th, and Conifer would all be enjoyable until the run out. All the intermediate terrain would pretty much require walking before you could get to a pitch that would give you speed. Skiing in powder is a blast just much more enjoyable at a mountain that actually has some pitch. Skiing slow on a trail with zero pitch is not enjoyable for me.



Wachusett has zero pitch? LOL A place that has zero pitch is usually a green cutback trail where you see snowboarders unstrapping in sections. I would hardly describe wawa like that. It has a consistent pitch. It's negative is the crowds. It's obviously not super steep, but it definitely has a fun pitch. Well obviously, it's just not steep enough for you. Which is a far cry from saying you can't ski powder on it. It seems like you wouldn't like to ski wawa even without powder due to the fact that it's not steep enough for you.

We have a "steep snob" on our hands. lol


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> *Snow Ridge with 4ft wasn't easy, but it sure was fun!* You just had to eat into the fresh from the groomed swath on the edge of the trail, I learned that the hard way, glad my heart was up to the task of extricating myself. Now the very steep ravines off the map, that was a different story, bliss. Oh, it doesn't hurt that the lake snow at SR is on par with the fluff out West either. It only takes one snowboarder's track to make the surrounding snow skiable, just ski in and out of the track.



My point exactly


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Wachusett has zero pitch? LOL A place that has zero pitch is usually a green cutback trail where you see snowboarders unstrapping in sections. I would hardly describe wawa like that. It has a consistent pitch. It's negative is the crowds. It's obviously not super steep, but it definitely has a fun pitch. Well obviously, it's just not steep enough for you. Which is a far cry from saying you can't ski powder on it. It seems like you wouldn't like to ski wawa even without powder due to the fact that it's not steep enough for you.
> 
> We have a "steep snob" on our hands. lol



Obviously you take everything literal so I'll try and keep things simple.  You obviously don't know wachusett all that well. On powder days the place is a ghost town unless it's vaca week. And as far pitch goes. Wachusett isn't even slightly steep. I like to generally ski faster then the chairlift is moving. If that makes me a steep snob then yes I admit it!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice picture of a snowboard Snowlover :roll:. Board vs ski can be very different. Note that I don't really own fat skis. Mine are 91mm under foot.  





Edd said:


> You're onto something. I think we all knew deep down that NEK does not know how to ski pow.



Well I am starting to wonder that point myself. We barely get any around here any more. The last good powder I skied was last year at Wildcat. 24-28 inches of weird wind effected fluffy snow (on absolutely no base) that required someone to straightline and break trail in some places. Otherwise you would get swamped up to your waist (and this was also happening to one of my lighter expert skier friends who was on Black Diamond Megawatts). Wildcat has some decent steeps but many of them were pretty wind scoured to the ground that day.


----------



## bigbob (Jan 6, 2014)

The water content of lake effect is very low, so it disappears quickly when it warms up and mother nature gives us liquid sunshine.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 6, 2014)

I think I buy NY gold pass and use it at all the hills that get these snow next season.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Obviously you take everything literal so I'll try and keep things simple.  You obviously don't know wachusett all that well. On powder days the place is a ghost town unless it's vaca week. And as far pitch goes. Wachusett isn't even slightly steep. I like to generally ski faster then the chairlift is moving. If that makes me a steep snob then yes I admit it!



I don't know about 2 feet, but I skied WA with a foot plus last spring and it was a blast. A little slow near the base but even the intermediate stuff off of Minuteman skied well. No crowds and everyone had grins on their faces. It helps that it was a demo day so I really got to play around with a lot of skis. It's ironic that WA is the mtn that I discovered the Soul 7 on.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2014)

From talking to Cornhead about his experience skiing LES, 4'+ on those hills can be real tough.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't know about 2 feet, but I skied WA with a foot plus last spring and it was a blast. A little slow near the base but even the intermediate stuff off of Minuteman skied well. No crowds and everyone had grins on their faces. It helps that it was a demo day so I really got to play around with a lot of skis. It's ironic that WA is the mtn that I discovered the Soul 7 on.


Thank you. Some of the other people on here are really weird. If you're floating in a foot....you're floating in 2 feet. For anyone who's wondering...... Don't listen to some of the people on here saying you can't ski a pitch like wawa in powder. Their totally full of it. They've obvioulsy never been anywhere other than okemo or jiminy on a powder day and probably suck at skiing real powder. If you've ever been to say mount snow and skied the blues on a pow day then you know the deal.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Nice picture of a snowboard Snowlover :roll:.


That snow was 3 feet deep....that was nemo. Why are you rolling your eyes?


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Obviously you take everything literal so I'll try and keep things simple.  You obviously don't know wachusett all that well. On powder days the place is a ghost town unless it's vaca week. And as far pitch goes. Wachusett isn't even slightly steep. I like to generally ski faster then the chairlift is moving. If that makes me a steep snob then yes I admit it!


You can easily ski 30-40mph on a powder day at wawa. I think that's faster than a chairlift.....just maybe. Wachusett is almost always crowded. I can look at the cam. I don't think I've ever seen the place empty/ghost town. Of course "empty" at wachusett is all relative. Empty compared to the unskiable mess that it is on the weekends? Sure. Empty as in you can ski the whole trail down with no other skiers? I don't think so.(at best rarely). I've been there once on a powder day. They groomed almost all of it and it was packed. Packed compared to the weekends? No way. No lift lines, but still crowded on the slopes. There's no lift lines because they have 3 quads serving a tiny hill


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Thank you. Some of the other people on here are really weird. If you're floating in a foot....you're floating in 2 feet. For anyone who's wondering...... Don't listen to some of the people on here saying you can't ski a pitch like wawa in powder. Their totally full of it. They've obvioulsy never been anywhere other than okemo or jiminy on a powder day and probably suck at skiing real powder.



I wouldn't go that far. I get where MMW is coming from. The guy lives 15 minutes from Wachusett so I'm pretty sure he knows it well. In most cases unless I'm with my kids I can't spend more than 2 hrs are WA before I bored. And if it was 2 feet of wet snow you'd definitely be poling your way around in spots ...

I like how people here seem to have insight on someones ability by a few posts on an internet forum.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> You can easily ski 30-40mph on a powder day at wawa. I think that's faster than a chairlift.....just maybe. Wachusett is almost always crowded. I can look at the cam. I don't think I've ever seen the place empty/ghost town. Of course "empty" at wachusett is all relative. Empty compared to the unskiable mess that it is on the weekends? Sure. Empty as in you can ski the whole trail down with no other skiers? I don't think so.




Wait a minute.  You think a chairlift goes 30-40mph?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> You can easily ski 30-40mph on a powder day at wawa. I think that's faster than a chairlift.....just maybe. Wachusett is almost always crowded. I can look at the cam. I don't think I've ever seen the place empty/ghost town. Of course "empty" at wachusett is all relative. Empty compared to the unskiable mess that it is on the weekends? Sure. Empty as in you can ski the whole trail down with no other skiers? I don't think so.(at best rarely). I've been there once on a powder day. They groomed almost all of it and it was packed. Packed compared to the weekends? No way. No lift lines, but still crowded on the slopes. There's no lift lines because they have 3 quads serving a tiny hill



You're quickly losing me here ...

Wachusett is ski on most mid-week (except for 4-7 when the school groups are there) and people just don't drive up there in a storm so the skiing is pretty good then (assuming they don't groom it before you get there).


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> You can easily ski 30-40mph on a powder day at wawa.


Señor Tuna?


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 6, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> From talking to Cornhead about his experience skiing LES, 4'+ on those hills can be real tough.


The only time I had trouble was when I got the bright idea to ski directly down the middle of a trail. I came to a dead stop, and expended uber energy to reach the groomed swath at the edge of the trail. It was bizarre, a couple ski patrol stopped uphill of me and just watched, I think they wanted to make sure I was capable of getting myself unstuck. Once the snow had been skied on, even one track, it was entirely skiable. Snowboards were better able to float in the deep snow, so they were the trailblazers of the day. I never had as much fun skiing tracked out snow. There were little islands of 4" deep snow that were fun to blast through after picking up speed. I spent the last hour of the day expanding the skied area myself, skiing along the edge of what had been skied before, ducking into the fresh snow, popping back out just as I was about to be stopped, it was pretty cool.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I wouldn't go that far. I get where MMW is coming from. The guy lives 15 minutes from Wachusett so I'm pretty sure he knows it well. In most cases unless I'm with my kids I can't spend more than 2 hrs are WA before I bored. And if it was 2 feet of wet snow you'd definitely be poling your way around in spots ...
> 
> I like how people here seem to have insight on someones ability by a few posts on an internet forum.



Yea it's not even worth it for me argue. He hangs onto one little thing I say and ignores the rest. I taught there for 8 seasons and remember very vividly having to drag kids as well adults through heavy snow. And like I said, you wouldn't have to do it everywhere but their are a lot of spots that suck. I remember dragging kids through the snow and could probably tell you the bad spots on each trail.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 6, 2014)

For a new guy this guy seems to know everything about everything. I don't put much faith in people like that.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I wouldn't go that far. I get where MMW is coming from. The guy lives 15 minutes from Wachusett so I'm pretty sure he knows it well. In most cases unless I'm with my kids *I can't spend more than 2 hrs are WA before I bored.* And if it was 2 feet of wet snow you'd definitely be poling your way around in spots ...
> 
> I like how people here seem to have insight on someones ability by a few posts on an internet forum.


What does "getting bored" have to do with the slope angle required to ride powder? Wachuseet grooms everything FLAT most of the time so it's really irrelevant anyway. The slope angle at wawa is similiar to most of the blues at mount snow, which leaves a lot ungroomed.

It's basic physics floating in snow. If you float in a foot, you'll float in 2. It's why is laughable when someone says oh so and so width is good enough for a foot, but not 2. They don't understand that floating is floating.


----------



## Abominable (Jan 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Because there are no mountains



Problem solved.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> For a new guy this guy seems to know everything about everything. I don't put much faith in people like that.



I have no respect for the majority of people of any internet board. Most are them are right wing arrogant anti social losers. Get over yourself. I could give a rats ass how many posts you have or how long you've been bs'ing on some forum.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

madmadworld said:


> yea it's not even worth it for me argue. He hangs onto one little thing i say and ignores the rest. I taught there for 8 seasons and remember very vividly having to drag kids as well adults through heavy snow. And like i said, you wouldn't have to do it everywhere but their are a lot of spots that suck. I remember dragging kids through the snow and could probably tell you the bad spots on each trail.



*They don't know how to ski powder.* That's why you are draggin them  through snow and that's why okemo/wawa/jiminy ect grooms everything flat. Unskilled east coast skiers who don't see powder often, therefore never learn how to ski it and are more comfortable skiing shit/ice conditions.. Some of wolf creek in colorado is similiar pitch to wawa. They get 3-4 foot dump regularly.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> I have no respect for the majority of people of any internet board. Get over yourself. I could give a rats ass how many posts you have or how long you've been bs'ing on some forum.



You must be really fun to hang around with.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> You can easily ski 30-40mph on a powder day at wawa. I think that's faster than a chairlift.....just maybe. Wachusett is almost always crowded. I can look at the cam. I don't think I've ever seen the place empty/ghost town. Of course "empty" at wachusett is all relative. Empty compared to the unskiable mess that it is on the weekends? Sure. Empty as in you can ski the whole trail down with no other skiers? I don't think so.(at best rarely). I've been there once on a powder day. They groomed almost all of it and it was packed. Packed compared to the weekends? No way. No lift lines, but still crowded on the slopes. There's no lift lines because they have 3 quads serving a tiny hill



Do you have any idea how fast 40mph is?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> Do you have any idea how fast 40mph is?


Probably not... from another thread...





Snowlover said:


> No. I don't feel it would do anything for me if I hit my head on the snow. I don't do terrain park and I don't ski fast.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

It's also kind of funny how no one is listening to the lake effect guy say how he had fun in 4 feet of powder at a place that is NOT steeper than wawa


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> Do you have any idea how fast 40mph is?


Dude....stop being anal. I just mean travelling at a good clip like normal wawa skiing down a trail. He was saying you can't ski powder.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 6, 2014)

You said you can ski 30-40 on a powder day at wawa. What did I miss?


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> You're quickly losing me here ...
> 
> Wachusett is ski on most mid-week (except for 4-7 when the school groups are there) and people just don't drive up there in a storm so the skiing is pretty good then (assuming they don't groom it before you get there).



You're losing me here. THEY GROOM LIKE CRAZY AT THAT PLACE. And clearly our ideas of what constitutes crowded are different. People do drive up in a storm.(not as much, but still 100's of people) The guy might live close, but he doesn't know his ass from his face when it comes to pitch required for powder.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> You said you can ski 30-40 on a powder day at wawa. What did I miss?



I just meant at good clip. I don't have a speedometer.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> It's also kind of funny how no one is listening to the lake effect guy say how he had fun in 4 feet of powder at a place that is NOT steeper than wawa



No one is disagree that he had fun. However you are talking as if it is almost like skiing the steeps of Alta. We are simply saying that it would be awesome if there were bigger steep hill/mtns/piles of dirt in the area to better take advantage of the crazy deep snowfalls.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> For a new guy this guy seems to know everything about everything. I don't put much faith in people like that.



Yea I agree but even if he had been around for awhile I would still find it annoying.



Snowlover said:


> What does "getting bored" have to do with the slope angle required to ride powder? Wachuseet grooms everything FLAT most of the time so it's really irrelevant anyway. The slope angle at wawa is similiar to most of the blues at mount snow, which leaves a lot ungroomed.
> 
> It's basic physics floating in snow. If you float in a foot, you'll float in 2. It's why is laughable when someone says oh so and so width is good enough for a foot, but not 2. They don't understand that floating is floating.



Yes if the density is the same. Generally snow in central mass is pretty wet.



Abominable said:


> Problem solved.
> 
> View attachment 10168



Always wanted to do that. 



Snowlover said:


> *They don't know how to ski powder.* That's why you are draggin them  through snow and that's why okemo/wawa/jiminy ect grooms everything flat. Unskilled east coast skiers who don't see powder often, therefore never learn how to ski it and are more comfortable skiing shit/ice conditions.. Some of wolf creek in colorado is similiar pitch to wawa. They get 3-4 foot dump regularly.



You have no idea what I have taught. Wolf Creek? You know how ridiculous that is? Let's compare....Wachusett...base: 1,600 ft summit: 2,600 acres: 105......Wolf Creek....base: 10,300 summit: 11,904 acres: 1,600 vert: 1,604.....yep very similar.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

So since you can't ski wawa steepness in powder, should every mountain in southern vermont groom everything completely flat that isn't a 50 degree slope? Should mount snow groom basically almost the entire mountain, except for a few on the north face since their "unrideable" in powder? Some of you guys are the biggest east coast gapers I've ever seen. LOL 
Learn to ski powder and you will have no problem skiing a wawa slope in a foot or two. Give me a break. Get the 68mm ice sticks out and leave the powder to people who know what their doing and actually get out in those conditions.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2014)

And again, simply being able to "float" down a moderately pitched trail by straightlining it to avoid bottoming out and stalling in deep powder DOES NOT qualify as "skiing" it in my book. Cornhead's approach of "dipping" in off an already established path is about the only way to do it.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> You have no idea what I have taught. Wolf Creek? You know how ridiculous that is? Let's compare....Wachusett...base: 1,600 ft summit: 2,600 acres: 105......Wolf Creek....base: 10,300 summit: 11,904 acres: 1,600 vert: 1,604.....yep very similar.



hmmmmmm.....what does that have to do with slope angle? Much of wolf creek(OBVIOUSLY some parts are steeper, but it's all rideable and ungroomed) is not steeper than wawa's trails. Wolf creek is flatter than alta....alta is flatter than snowbird...which is flatter than jackson


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> And again, simply being able to "float" down a moderately pitched trail by straightlining it to avoid bottoming out and stalling in deep powder DOES NOT qualify as "skiing" it in my book.



Again.....You can turn in the powder on a slope like wachuseset. You don't have to bomb the blues at mount snow if you go on a powder day. God....Who am I talking to here? Keyboard commanders. You obviously don't ski powder. Please get a pair of 100mm+ sticks and give it a go. You'll suck in the beginning, but if you any athletic than you will get the hang of it.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> So since you can't ski wawa steepness in powder, should every mountain in southern vermont groom everything completely flat that isn't a 50 degree slope? Should mount snow groom basically almost the entire mountain, except for a few on the north face since their "unrideable" in powder? Some of you guys are the biggest east coast gapers I've ever seen. LOL
> Learn to ski powder and you will have no problem skiing a wawa slope in a foot or two. Give me a break. Get the 68mm ice sticks out and leave the powder to people who know what their doing and actually get out in those conditions.



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> I just meant at good clip. I don't have a speedometer.



Ok, so you don't know, Cool. Great way to get people to take you seriously. Which I can almost assure you, no on this forum does right now.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

If I had the money for a go pro....I'd take a video of me next time at mount snow going down blues with no trouble at all. Hell forget that, I'll take a video of me getting first tracks at CT ski areas in a foot +


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> Ok, so you don't know, Cool. Great way to get people to take you seriously. Which I can almost assure you, no on this forum does right now.



Yeah I don't have a radar gun on me....DUH Yeah that means everything else I said is wrong. Douche


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey where' planb420 at? You know he's ripping pow at sundown all the time. According to you jackass's nothing on sundown is rideable in pow! It should be groomed flat!! Totally! You need a cliff to ride pow for all you HARDCORE NARLY POWDER ASSASISNS THAT STICK YOU NOSE UP AT ANYTHING LESS THAN A 50 DEGREE SLOPE


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> hmmmmmm.....what does that have to do with slope angle? Much of wolf creek(OBVIOUSLY some parts are steeper, but it's all rideable and ungroomed) is not steeper than wawa's trails. Wolf creek is flatter than alta....alta is flatter than snowbird...which is flatter than jackson



Oh look it's Conifer Connection!


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Sounds like a plan.


You don't know how to ski pow you wawa douche....who you kidding? LOL


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 6, 2014)

:lol: I've never skied with MMW, but I have with a lot of the folks on this board and for the most part they all ski at high level. Know-it-alls tend to disappoint ...


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Oh look it's Conifer Connection!



Hold up. I'm saying and was VERY clear in saying SOME area's of wolf creek are the same slope as wachusett.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Hey where' planb420 at? You know he's ripping pow at sundown all the time. According to you jackass's nothing on sundown is rideable in pow! It should be groomed flat!! Totally! You need a cliff to ride pow for all you HARDCORE NARLY POWDER ASSASISNS THAT STICK YOU NOSE UP AT ANYTHING LESS THAN A 50 DEGREE SLOPE



I don't understand, you're saying folks here can't ski powder, but that they are powder snobs and will only ski where it's steep?

Sundown has a nice pitch btw ...


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey why am I arguing with moron's? Less people on the trail. 

*Don't go near any blue trails if there's powder on them at mount snow. YOU'LL GET STUCK!! IT'S NOT RIDEABLE*


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't understand, you're saying folks here can't ski powder, but that they are powder snobs and will only ski where it's steep?
> 
> Sundown has a nice pitch btw ...


It's the same as wawa.(gunny is the only one that's a little steeper)


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Yeah I don't have a radar gun on me....DUH Yeah that means everything else I said is wrong. Douche



There are GPS apps, trackers, a pedometer might even work. So ask your mommy and daddy to get you any of those things, test it out, then you can come back and let us know how fast you can ski wa in 2' of powder. My guess is you won't break 10mph. 

Cool name calling, god I miss high school.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't understand, you're saying folks here can't ski powder, but that they are powder snobs and will only ski where it's steep?
> 
> Sundown has a nice pitch btw ...



I'm saying their people who like to sound hardcore....ie posers.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Hey where' planb420 at? You know he's ripping pow at sundown all the time.



Well, not _all _the time.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> There are GPS apps, trackers, a pedometer might even work. So ask your mommy and daddy to get you any of those things, test it out, then you can come back and let us know how fast you can ski wa in 2' of powder. My guess is you won't break 10mph.
> 
> Cool name calling, god I miss high school.


You won't break 10mph? HAHAHA.....That's jogging speed. *Dude just pull up youtube videos of people skiing way faster than that on blue trails in new england in a foot or two of snow.*
You're not very bright are you?


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Well, not _all _the time.



lol...true


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> I'm saying their people who like to sound hardcore....ie posers.



You got me... I'll go back into the corner of my mom's basement now.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Hold up. I'm saying and was VERY clear in saying SOME area's of wolf creek are the same slope as wachusett. View attachment 10170



EVERY mountain has trails like that even the resorts you rattled off. Hell, Kicking Horse probably has the most vert on a per acre basis and they also have trails like this. The amount of water in snow on a mountain in central MA is a lot different than one at 11,000 ft in CO. That makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Euler (Jan 6, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> These are from the TRUE UP VERTICAL  site stats :
> 
> for TUG HILL region of NYS
> Macauley Mtn. 633 vert
> ...



DRY HILL!!!...My real home mountain!  I gre up in Watertown, NY.  Seasons pass for kids was around $75.  I did LOTs of night skiing there!


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

Snow ridge, ny
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKXkEFeXmBw 
He's using thin ski's....He'd be floating better with wider ski's. Looks like a blast to me! 30 plus inches. Skip to 1:14  so you can tell how fast the guys going. At least 25mph as he passes the guy wih the gopro.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BojksnpwdAg
Skip to 1:15


*LOOKS LIKE HEAVEN!*


Oh and Looking a these videos, some of snow ridge is flatter than wawa and this is DEEP DEEP SNOW. Not just a foot. The key is to get momentum and get moving. Once you do that, then you're fine. Please rent a pair of hellbents and mount on back line. You could ski down the bunny hill at wachusett in 3 feet. Would you be going slowly? Yeah, but it's a bunny hill.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

If you know any resort manager on the east coast where they groom a ton of snow. ASK them why they groom the majority of trails. I just recently called a few because I was curious. They will tell you it's because their clients don't know how to ski powder since we don't get it much. They groom so people who know nothing about skiing powder and think you need colouir in jackson to ski powder can get ski their groomers and aren't falling all over the place and can get down the mountain and don't have to take off their ski's and walk,

Now some places are actually being a *real* ski area(thank god not some gaper resort b.s.) still leave a lot of their trls ungroomed(including sundown, which usually leaves half their trails untouched, while still leaving a few groomers for those that want it...they do a good job usually. Their green trail is FLAT and would be unrideable in a foot of untouched)


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> You won't break 10mph? HAHAHA.....That's jogging speed. *Dude just pull up youtube videos of people skiing way faster than that on blue trails in new england in a foot or two of snow.*
> You're not very bright are you?



Find me a video of someone skiing Wawa in powder doing 30 plus, that's what you said, wasn't it? 30-40 at Wachusett in 2' of powder.

You obviously don't understand the whole trail rating system. There is no standard rating for pitch, a blue at Mount Snow may not be a blue somewhere else.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2014)

This is some good stuff.  Very entertaining on the first Monday back to work.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Snow ridge, ny
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKXkEFeXmBw
> He's using thin ski's....He'd be floating better with wider ski's. Looks like a blast to me! 30 plus inches. Skip to 1:14  so you can tell how fast the guys going. At least 25mph as he passes the guy wih the gopro.



Looks like a good day of skiing, but they are not moving that fast.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Looks like a good day of skiing, but they are not moving that fast.



Not to mention they're pretty much straightlining.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> Find me a video of someone skiing Wawa in powder doing 30 plus, that's what you said, wasn't it? 30-40 at Wachusett in 2' of powder.
> 
> You obviously don't understand the whole trail rating system. There is no standard rating for pitch, a blue at Mount Snow may not be a blue somewhere else.



Dude.....A green at berkshire east = blue at wawa.... I get that. Blues/blacks at wawa are similar to blues at mount snow. It's not a HUGE difference. Now the north face....that's a whole different ball game. If you took the northface out and every other black they have, wawa and mount snow are similar in slope depth in some trails.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Not to mention they're pretty much straightlining.



Do you see how SHORT the trails are? Wawa's trails are longer.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFo4KSJPESE

Mount snow last week on a very flat trail. Looks like a GREEN How's he even moving? hmmmm


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

MOUNT SNOW powder doing lots of speed checks/turning
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVrd6d6UJkU

Looks like a blue if that.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Not to mention they're pretty much straightlining.



He's actually doing some speed checks/turning if you look closely at the video at 1:14 as he passes the guy on the go pro. He didn't straight line it and it's a short trail on top of it.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Snow ridge, ny
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKXkEFeXmBw
> He's using thin ski's....He'd be floating better with wider ski's. Looks like a blast to me! 30 plus inches. Skip to 1:14  so you can tell how fast the guys going. At least 25mph as he passes the guy wih the gopro.
> 
> ...


Looks to me like the only place they didn't have to straightline was the gully in the woods. And the part where he goes "at least 25mph" is after following an already broken track. I'm sure there are some sections of open trail that are steep enough to ski for a bit without having to use the in and out of the track strategy. That strategy is fun and necessary when there is not enough pitch to generate enough speed to link up turns in untouched powder.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm not going to continue posting these. There's a million of them. Get off the computer and get out there AND slarve that pow.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKcq77bZj2Y
Now, look at *some *(not all) of the sections in this video. Clearly no steeper than wawa(in sections) and he's in like 5 FEET of freshies in the pnw. Looks like he's rocking some rossi s7's so he's got the right gear. Oh and this is why the west side is the best side. LOL


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Looks to me like the only place they didn't have to straightline was the gully in the woods. And the part where he goes "at least 25mph" is after following an already broken track. I'm sure there are some sections of open trail that are steep enough to ski for a bit without having to use the in and out of the track strategy. That strategy is fun and necessary when there is not enough pitch to generate enough speed to link up turns in untouched powder.


But I thought you CAN'T ski it? Wasn't that the argument....suddenly it's changing. haha. Come on guys. You can have a ton of fun on a moderate pitch in pow. Let's be real. Not to say steep isn't fun if you got the skills and the terrain available, but based on the replies on here I'm guessing that most of people posting on here aint got the skills to hit up bottomless pow on a 50 degree slope. I know I don't (yet)


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> I'm not going to continue posting these. There's a million of them. Get off the computer and get out there AND slarve that pow.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKcq77bZj2Y
> Now, look at *some *(not all) of the sections in this video. Clearly no steeper than wawa and he's in like 5 FEET of freshies in the pnw. Looks like he's rocking some rossi s7's so he's got the right gear. Oh and this is why the west side is the best side. LOL



Yea that's definitely wawa pitch. I'm not saying you can ski on the steeper sections of wawa. I'm saying their are too many flat sections to make it all that enjoyable. Would I pass up a powder day at wawa? No. Would I rather be somewhere else? Hell yes.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFo4KSJPESE
> 
> Mount snow last week on a very flat trail. Looks like a GREEN How's he even moving? hmmmm





Snowlover said:


> MOUNT SNOW powder doing lots of speed checks/turning
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVrd6d6UJkU
> 
> Looks like a blue if that.



Please shoot me if I start posting videos of me straight lining blues in 6 inches of snow.



Snowlover said:


> I'm not going to continue posting these. There's a million of them. Get off the computer and get out there AND slarve that pow.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKcq77bZj2Y
> Now, look at *some *(not all) of the sections in this video. Clearly no steeper than wawa(in sections) and he's in like 5 FEET of freshies in the pnw. Looks like he's rocking some rossi s7's so he's got the right gear. Oh and this is why the west side is the best side. LOL



Is the camera fall off the side of his head here?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> I'm not going to continue posting these. There's a million of them. Get off the computer and get out there AND slarve that pow.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKcq77bZj2Y
> Now, look at *some *(not all) of the sections in this video. Clearly no steeper than wawa(in sections) and he's in like 5 FEET of freshies in the pnw. Looks like he's rocking some rossi s7's so he's got the right gear. Oh and this is why the west side is the best side. LOL



You're not helping yourself out here. Minute for minute that is some of the boring POV super deep powder skiing I've seen.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

Last one....this I'm sure is the way you guys ski on these steep pitches That's why you thumb up your nose at snow ridge in ny.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE0sJVK1lLo
(honestly I wouldn't ski like that even if I could. I like coming back in one piece)


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> You're not helping yourself out here. Minute for minute that is some of the boring POV super deep powder skiing I've seen.



The fact that you would find that boring means you have absolutely no stoke and are a complete poser just trying to sound core. Here's a video for you. I'm sure that's the way you ski http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE0sJVK1lLo
If you do, there's a ortho rehab clinic I could recommend. We of course know you don't have 1/10th the talent of those guys. BUT, That video fit the "image" that's been sold to you by magazines of the way you need to ski to have fun? lol


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

Keep digging dude. That hole is getting bigger and bigger...


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

Nothing like an annoying noob to bring the forum together


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2014)

Skip to 40 seconds: 



 Wa-Loaf can attest that this glade trail was pretty flat


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Please shoot me if I start posting videos of me straight lining blues in 6 inches of snow.
> 
> ?


Typical youtube core hater....Looked like fun to me!


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Skip to 40 seconds:
> 
> 
> 
> Wa-Loaf can attest that this glade trail was pretty flat


Wow..big deal some glade sking? I don't get it. 

What are you like 50 grandpa? lol Maybe you should bring your walker on the mountain with you


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

You snobs who think you're so core posting on an internet forum are so pathetic.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Skip to 40 seconds:
> 
> 
> 
> Wa-Loaf can attest that this glade trail was pretty flat



Yea that video proves Snowlover right....we have some serious posers in this forum!


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

It's actually kind of funny you wearing a helmet doing that super tight ec tree skiing. One wrong move and you're brain damaged with/without helmet. Obviously better to wear a helmet for that, but man that is some risk taking right there. I'm glad I can have a ton of fun without risking my life.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Typical youtube core hater....Looked like fun to me!


Nobody said it is not fun but not really all that special enough to promote it as a great example of powder skiing on a message board. Those other videos where they are skiing deep face shot blower powder are a MUCH better example of what a bit of pitch brings to the deep powder skiing experience. Simply requiring straightlining over the top is no more fun than skiing 3 inches of powder.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Typical youtube core hater....Looked like fun to me!



Sure it is, but it's not fun to watch.



Snowlover said:


> What are you like 50 grandpa? lol Maybe you should bring your walker on the mountain with you



That's me in the red coat and I'm 45. I think NEK is still in his 30s.



Snowlover said:


> You snobs who think you're so core posting on an internet forum are so pathetic.



Why are you here then? Kids these days ... lol


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

But I don't get it. Isn't the whole point of your argument that you CAN'T ski powder on blues? You just like taking risks. Ok fine. What's your point? What you're doing is honestly kind of lame compared to the some of the extreme stuff I've seen on tv. Hell colouir is much more core than that glade skiing. I have fun skiing blues in powder. So do LOTS of other people. GET OVER IT. 

If you didn't state you CAN'T ski powder on blues then there'd be no argument. Of course face shots and stuff in super steep terrain is fun for those that can do it. I never stated otherwise. THe only issue of contention is that you CAN'T ski deep pow and have a blast at a place like snow ridge in ny. You can and you can go more than walking speed.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> It's actually kind of funny you wearing a helmet doing that super tight ec tree skiing. One wrong move and you're brain damaged with/without helmet. Obviously better to wear a helmet for that, but man that is some risk taking right there. I'm glad I can have a ton of fun without risking my life.


Yep, the helmet saved my noggin from getting damaged by that branch at 1:10.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> But I don't get it. Isn't the whole point of your argument that you CAN'T ski powder on blues? You just like taking risks. Ok fine. What's your point? What you're doing is honestly kind of lame compared to the some of the extreme stuff I've seen on tv. Hell colouir is much more core than that glade skiing. I have fun skiing blues in powder. So do LOTS of other people. GET OVER IT.



Is your name Doug and live in Pennsylvania?


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

5 years off! not bad for you having a helmet and goggles on!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> It's actually kind of funny you wearing a helmet doing that super tight ec tree skiing. One wrong move and you're brain damaged with/without helmet. Obviously better to wear a helmet for that, but man that is some risk taking right there. I'm glad I can have a ton of fun without risking my life.



Lol you really got him there! Way to change your attack when you realize the guy can ski.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> That's me in the red coat and I'm 45. I think NEK is still in his 30s.



Yep, 4 years, 7hrs, and 40 minutes from 40 8).


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Is your name Doug and live in Pennsylvania?


Yes. Douglas Quaid is my name.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Yep, 4 years, 7hrs, and 40 minutes from 40 8).



Well happy birthday


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Yes. Douglas Quaid is my name.



Must be something about guys named Doug ...


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Lol you really got him there! Way to change your attack when you realize the guy can ski.



The point of contention was never about that. It was about the fact that he said you can't ski blues with powder. That led me to believe he's never skied pow. Honestly, it's just plain wrong. How can something this silly take up 12 pages? I think some of you have hit your head on tree's.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Well happy birthday



Thanks


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

Must be because he's an ec skier that he thinks you can't ski pow on moderate pitches.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> The point of contention was never about that. It was about the fact that he said you can't ski blues with powder. That led me to believe he's never skied pow. Honestly, it's just plain wrong. How can something this silly take up 12 pages? I think some of you have hit your head on tree's.



I never said that... I think I've said that it is not as enjoyable. To clarify, 3" to maybe 8" can be fun on a Blue (depending on the characteristics of the Blue trail). Powder any deeper than that and you'll find me on the steeps on a black or in the trees.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> The point of contention was never about that. It was about the fact that he said you can't ski blues with powder. That led me to believe he's never skied pow. Honestly, it's just plain wrong. How can something this silly take up 12 pages? I think some of you have hit your head on tree's.



Nobody said you can't ski blues in Powder. MMW said that there are parts of WA where it's difficult. I mentioned that I had a fun day there in the pow, there's enough steep that you can get speed to carry you over the flats. MMW mentioned that beginners have a hard time with this, likely as they don't carry enough speed to get them through the flats.

It's a warm rainy day and I think a few of us are bored at work. It's easy to get a rise out of you. Note, I don't think anyone has thrown any insults out except for you.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Yep, the helmet saved my noggin from getting damaged by that branch at 1:10.



A branch? lol.....Try the tree itself my man. Hey you're a grown man. Just be realistic of the risk. One wrong move at that speed and your head is splattered against a tree trunk. Hopefully nothing happens in the future. stay safe.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> I never said that... I think I've said that it is not as enjoyable. To clarify, 3" to maybe 8" can be fun on a Blue (depending on the characteristics of the Blue trail). Powder any deeper than that and you'll find me on the steeps on a black or in the trees.



That has been my point the whole time.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Nobody said you can't ski blues in Powder. MMW said that there are parts of WA where it's difficult. I mentioned that I had a fun day there in the pow, there's enough steep that you can get speed to carry you over the flats. MMW mentioned that beginners have a hard time with this, likely as they don't carry enough speed to get them through the flats.
> 
> It's a warm rainy day and I think a few of us are bored at work. It's easy to get a rise out of you. Note, I don't think anyone has thrown any insults out except for you.


I can't be bothered to look through 12 pages for the quote where he said wawa can't handle powder....you can't ski more than 10mph....you'll have to walk all the way down....ect....ect.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> That has been my point the whole time.


That's fine...why not just say that. People can enjoy different things.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> A branch? lol.....Try the tree itself my man. Hey you're a grown man. Just be realistic of the risk. One wrong move at that speed and your head is splattered against a tree trunk. Hopefully nothing happens in the future. stay safe.



Thanks for the concern but I'm pretty clear on the risks. And for what it is worth, I don't think I got above 15mph in those glades. Sure the trees passing by at a close distance make it look like I'm going fast but in reality I'm not and usually not over the threshold of the helmet helping mitigate an impact. Additionally, at those speeds, in the event of a slip up, I can pretty quickly adjust to keep my head and other vital body parts away from the trees. Is the risk 0. Hell no. Participating in life has risks.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

OH and I didn't see any face shots in that glade video. Nothing exceptional. It wasn't even that deep. Deep for ec maybe. Just an average jay peak black diamond type skier ripping the glades. You could argue that should have never been uploaded either. Now this is exceptional. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_8pZScPG7I
people could rag on your video in the same you're ragging on snow ridge.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Thanks for the concern but I'm pretty clear on the risks. And for what it is worth, I don't think I got above 15mph in those glades. Sure the trees passing by at a close distance make it look like I'm going fast but in reality I'm not and usually not over the threshold of the helmet helping mitigate an impact. Additionally, at those speeds, in the event of a slip up, I can pretty quickly adjust to keep my head and other vital body parts away from the trees. Is the risk 0. Hell no. Participating in life has risks.


Yeah it looks a lot faster. So you're not going fast either! LOL....The guys at snow ridge were going faster. We are back at square one. LOL


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

14 pages avoided just by saying you can ski blue in powda!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> That's fine...why not just say that. People can enjoy different things.



Well I have but that got lost in all the posts I spent defending the ridiculous points you were trying to make.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

Saying they never should have uploaded that. Good for them uploading that showing what fun they had!  Although if I was a local I wouldn't want that uploaded. Might attract crowds. lol


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

*14 pages avoided just by saying you can ski blue in powda and go more than walking speed!.*....enough said. It just got sidetracked into total nonsense.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh and lastly I'll add any skier who's been sking maybe 5 times and link parralell turns together can easily attack some light pow on a blue trail so I odn't agree with some of these mtn's decsions to groom 90% of the terrarin.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Oh and lastly I'll add any skier who's been sking maybe 5 times and link parralell turns together can easily attack some light pow on a blue trail so I odn't agree with some of these mtn's decsions to groom 90% of the terrarin.



Depends how self aware they are.  There are lots of people who can do that on hardpack, try the same techniques in powder, fail miserably, and don't know why.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Depends how self aware they are.  There are lots of people who can do that on hardpack, try the same techniques in powder, fail miserably, and don't know why.


Sure. It can take practice. It's it a different type of skiing. It's an athletic skill.(like any athletic skill, some won't be that good) I just mean their ready for it by then.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Dude....stop being anal.


Practice what you preach.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 6, 2014)

Water content has a lot to do with how much snow is skiable on how much pitch. I skied Snow Ridge New Year's Day, a measly 14" of fairy dust, I was amazed how fast it could be skied. Because the snow was so light, it offered little resistance to downhill movement. I've skied 8" of fresh that was barely snow that was tons of work to ski. Either way, I'll take fresh snow over frozen granular groomers any day. The only problem is, it spoils the shit out of you. 

I could see myself living closer to Tug Hill, the skiing experience is quite good for such little vert. The chairs/t-bar are slow, but they're only raising you 500ft, so the rides are short. There's zero run-out, a big plus, sucks to have to travel the flats just to get back to the lift. If you do ski the ravine, you've got to work a little to get back, worth the effort. The $15 lift tickets are nice, and the vibe there is awesome, very MRG, Plattekillish. Oh yeah, they get shitloads of light fluffy snow. Thanks for the entertaining pissing match. 52yr old gaper here, feeling more like 62 lately.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 6, 2014)

ummm wow, what is this thread about again?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 6, 2014)

snowlover said:


> yes. Douglas quaid is my name.





wa-loaf said:


> must be something about guys named doug ...



lol!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

snoseek said:


> ummm wow, what is this thread about again?



Does it matter? These type of threads never get old.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 6, 2014)

I agree with cornhead about snow density. Central Mass gets a lot of thick wet snow vs Wolf Creek getting 5 percent blower. Not apples to apples. Wolf Creek with three feet of fluff is unreal. When was the last time wawa got three feet of pow under 10 percent?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2014)

Probably during the last ice age


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Probably during the last ice age



Yea I couldn't tell you. MAYBE 1993 they got 2+ feet but even that would be very unlikely.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

snoseek said:


> I agree with cornhead about snow density. Central Mass gets a lot of thick wet snow vs Wolf Creek getting 5 percent blower. Not apples to apples. Wolf Creek with three feet of fluff is unreal. When was the last time wawa got three feet of pow under 10 percent?


It all depends on the low pressure system here. Some storms are DRY/LIGHT snow at that elevation in northern worcester county. Hell this past storm we got nearly 2 feet BLOWER DRY powder at 15 to 1 ratios right at the COAST just north of boston. (rare at the coast, but more common inland)

Some storms are wet snow, some are dry.  This isn't the sierra's where it's usually cement. Like everyhting else in new england, it constantly varies.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> It all depends on the low pressure system here. Some storms are DRY/LIGHT snow at that elevation in northern worcester county. Hell this past storm we got nearly 2 feet BLOWER DRY powder at 20 to 1 ratios right at the COAST just north of boston. (rare at the coast, but more common inland)
> 
> Some storms are wet snow, some are dry.  This isn't the sierra's where it's usually cement. Like everyhting else in new england, it constantly varies.



Snoseek you should have known he's an expert climatologist as well.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Yea I couldn't tell you. MAYBE 1993 they got 2+ feet but even that would be very unlikely.


Are you really from leominster???

Try last year....Don't you remember?

View attachment 10182


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

So the last ice age was last year madmad? Compared to you....yes I'm an expert climatologist


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Are you really from leominster???
> 
> Try last year....Don't you remember?
> 
> View attachment 10182



I do remember that but it was more like 2 feet. I spent 3 days without electricity. It was light but not as much as this last one. Couldn't tell you the water content because I know nothing about that.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I do remember that but it was more like 2 feet. I spent 3 days without electricity. It was light but not as much as this last one. Couldn't tell you the water content because I know nothing about that.



LOL....."only" 2 feet. Honestly, that was lower elevations coming at 1000 feet with 24+ inches. So up at 2000 feet at wachusett they probably got even more. They get quite a bit of snow at wachusett.  They get some dumps up there. More than jiminy peak due to it's sweet spot for nor'easter. Wawa probably averages nearly 100 inches a year considering locations aound it that are at it's base elevation average about 75 inches a year.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> LOL....."only" 2 feet. Honestly, that was lower elevations coming at 1000 feet with 24+ inches. So up at 2000 feet at wachusett they probably got even more. They get quite a bit of snow at wachusett.  They get some dumps up there. More than jiminy peak due to it's sweet spot for nor'easter. Wawa probably averages nearly 100 inches a year considering locations aound it that are at it's base elevation average about 75 inches a year.



Where do you live? That's a bullshit number thrown out by them. If average means last year then Yea they got that. Wachusett's base is at 1,000 ft and it's summit is 2,000. Your not going to see much difference between what falls there and some of the hills of Leominster and Fitchburg. I'm sorry this is getting way too local for some people.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 6, 2014)

This thread is out of control, I like it!  I seem to remember one of the meathead films they were hiking random 100 foot gullys and riverbanks all around Tug Hill.  It looked like they were skiing interior British Columbia! Powder engulfing them.  It doesn't matter where you ski as long as there is some pitch and the water content is low you will have fun.  If wa wa got LES like they do at Snow Ridge it would be the next Alta!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## snoseek (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> It all depends on the low pressure system here. Some storms are DRY/LIGHT snow at that elevation in northern worcester county. Hell this past storm we got nearly 2 feet BLOWER DRY powder at 15 to 1 ratios right at the COAST just north of boston. (rare at the coast, but more common inland)
> 
> Some storms are wet snow, some are dry.  This isn't the sierra's where it's usually cement. Like everyhting else in new england, it constantly varies.


Cement? The term "Sierra Cement" is way overplayed. It's not intermountain west blower for sure but overall the moisture content averages much lower than the Northeast and I don't consider Vermont's snow as "usually cement" by any means.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Where do you live? That's a bullshit number thrown out by them. If average means last year then Yea they got that. Wachusett's base is at 1,000 ft and it's summit is 2,000. Your not going to see much difference between what falls there and some of the hills of Leominster and Fitchburg. I'm sorry this is getting way too local for some people.


I live on planet earth...what planet are you from?
http://ggweather.com/normals/MA.html
30 year climate normals. 
Worcester airport is at 64.(1000 feet) ASHBURNHAM right by wachusett has a 74 inch average. So add another 1000 feet and you could be closing on nearly 100. I'd say a good estimation at 1500 feet would be about 85 inches.
Snap...OWNED AGAIN. LOL 

The real bullshitting of numbers doesn't have until you get into vt and the magical jay cloud...lmao


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

MadMadworld should just change his handle to "douglas Quaid's bitch"


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Cement? The term "Sierra Cement" is way overplayed. It's not intermountain west blower for sure but overall the moisture content averages much lower than the Northeast and I don't consider Vermont's snow as "usually cement" by any means.



I don't think this is true. Tony Crocker did a post on this on his site, www.bestsnow.net. I'd link it if I were on a laptop, but snow analysis from Mt. Mansfield wasn't any more or less moisture laden than UT, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> I don't think this is true. Tony Crocker did a post on this on his site, www.bestsnow.net. I'd link it if I were on a laptop, but snow analysis from Mt. Mansfield wasn't any more or less moisture laden than UT, if I remember correctly.



That guy doesn't have a clue what he's talking about. He believes VT ski resorts numbers with no official nws data backing any of it up. He pulls the numbers out of his ass. Hell mount mansfield at the high point in vt at like 4400 feet only averages 220 inches of snow a year. So how these resorts are pulling mid to high 300's is laughable. Tug hill smokes vt on snowfall.(tug hill averages 250 at it's sweet spot) VT has better terrain obviously, thus why so many ski areas there. If northern vt got that type of snowfall they wouldn't need all those snow guns pumping out that shit fake ice crap.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 6, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> I don't think this is true. Tony Crocker did a post on this on his site, www.bestsnow.net. I'd link it if I were on a laptop, but snow analysis from Mt. Mansfield wasn't any more or less moisture laden than UT, if I remember correctly.


You're probably correct on this although Stowe gets that nice light fluff. I was just calling out the term sierra cement and usually together. Fact of the matter is those pineapple express storms are quite heavy but anything out of the north is powder like anywhere else. In my three winters the vast majority of snow events have come out of the north and not been cement at all. 5 feet of cement is always a good thing for the steep stuff though....I would gladly take it right now


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> That guy doesn't have a clue what he's talking about. He believes VT ski resorts numbers with no official nws data backing any of it up. He pulls the numbers out of his ass. Hell mount mansfield at the high point in vt at like 4400 feet only averages 220 inches of snow a year. So how these resorts are pulling mid to high 300's is laughable. Tug hill smokes vt on snowfall. VT has better terrain obviously, thus why so many ski areas there.



Mt. Mansfield's numbers are from the UVM field lab. Outside of Mt. Washington, it's probably the most reliable snowfall observation on the East Coast.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Mt. Mansfield's numbers are from the UVM field lab. Outside of Mt. Washington, it's probably the most reliable snowfall observation on the East Coast.



YES THAT'S MY POINT! If mt mansfield at it's summit is only averaging 220, how is jay peak getting 375???? BULLSHIT! Oh yeah the jay cloud :roll:


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> MadMadworld should just change his handle to "douglas Quaid's bitch"



Dennis Quaid might own me but you do not.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2014)

Can't we get back to whining about the rain?  :dunce:


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

What rain on tug hill. Their going to get smoked


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2014)

But nobody's gonna be getting to their local hill soon...
BLIZZARD WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 AM EST WEDNESDAY...
...WIND CHILL WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 PM EST TUESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BUFFALO HAS ISSUED A BLIZZARD
WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 AM EST WEDNESDAY.

* LOCATIONS...NORTHERN ERIE AND GENESEE COUNTIES...ESPECIALLY
  SOUTH OF BUFFALO AND BATAVIA.

* TIMING...THROUGH LATE TUESDAY NIGHT.

* HAZARDS...BLIZZARD CONDITIONS FROM LAKE EFFECT SNOW AND BLOWING
  SNOW.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...6 TO 12 INCHES TONIGHT...9 TO 17 INCHES
  TUESDAY...AND 1 TO 3 INCHES TUESDAY NIGHT...LEADING TO STORM
  TOTALS OF MORE THAN 3 FEET IN THE MOST PERSISTENT LAKE SNOWS.

* WINDS...SOUTHWEST 20 TO 30 MPH...GUSTS TO 45 MPH.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 6, 2014)

billski said:


> But nobody's gonna be getting to their local hill soon...
> BLIZZARD WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 AM EST WEDNESDAY...
> ...WIND CHILL WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 PM EST TUESDAY...
> 
> ...


They'll have that plowed out in a matter of hours after it's done. That's a different world up there. They know how to deal with it. It's not like down here where life would come to a halt for a week if that happened. Nobody's going anywhere right now though obviously. Interstates are shut down south of buffalo.


----------



## TheArchitect (Jan 6, 2014)

Why is it that every thread I click into the last few days has Snowlover spouting opinion as fact and insulting people along the way?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 6, 2014)

TheArchitect said:


> Why is it that every thread I click into the last few days has Snowlover spouting opinion as fact and insulting people along the way?



Odds on time till banning?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2014)

Gotta let folks enjoy their new toy for at least a little while


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2014)

Now, now, settle down kids.  Diversity is the spice of life!  Say, where is Grilled Steeze these days?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 6, 2014)

Plattekill's getting some lake effect snow bands right now.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 6, 2014)

billski said:


> Now, now, settle down kids.  Diversity is the spice of life!  Say, where is Grilled Steeze these days?



Save GSS! He could run circles around Snowlove.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 6, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Odds on time till banning?



I give it awhile. Nick is distracted


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 6, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Gotta let folks enjoy their new toy for at least a little while



So do we have to wait for some controversial comments on 9/11 or what? 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 6, 2014)

Accumulations...more than 2 feet tonight...more than 2 feet
  tuesday...10 to 20 inches tuesday night...and 3 to 5 inches
  wednesday leading to storm totals of 6 feet in the heart of
  the band.


----------



## skifree (Jan 6, 2014)

Wed looks lame


----------



## KD7000 (Jan 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Gotta let folks enjoy their new toy for at least a little while


But it's possible to be controversial / opinionated /etc without being condescending /rude/ insulting.

There is a distinct lack of balance with his posts.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 7, 2014)

KD7000 said:


> But it's possible to be controversial / opinionated /etc without being condescending /rude/ insulting.
> 
> There is a distinct lack of balance with his posts.



It's controversial to say you can ride a blue trail with powder? Give me a break man. Clearly these people are picking a fight with smart ass remarks. As one said "it's easy to get a rise out of me and they are bored at work".


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 7, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> It's controversial to say you can ride a blue trail with powder? Give me a break man. Clearly these people are picking a fight with smart ass remarks. As one said "it's easy to get a rise out of me and they are bored at work".



Newbie poster of the year, I think your on good pace to catch me lol.

Corn if you go enjoy but be mindful if your injury don't want make it worse. I think I got to try the Ridge this winter.


----------



## Tin (Jan 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> gotta let folks enjoy their new toy for at least a little while



lol


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Accumulations...more than 2 feet tonight...more than 2 feet
> tuesday...10 to 20 inches tuesday night...and 3 to 5 inches
> wednesday leading to storm totals of 6 feet in the heart of
> the band.



Valiantly staying on topic Cornhead!



Snowlover said:


> It's controversial to say you can ride a blue trail with powder? Give me a break man. Clearly these people are picking a fight with smart ass remarks. As one said "it's easy to get a rise out of me and they are bored at work".



You are the only one throwing out insults however. Where some of us may be playing Devils Advocate, we've all stayed on topic and respectful.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 7, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Valiantly staying on topic Cornhead!


Probably because I'm the only one here that will be skiing pow tomorrow, enjoy your ice, and cat fighting, New England, I've got bigger fish to fry.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 7, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Probably because I'm the only one here that will be skiing pow tomorrow, enjoy your ice, and cat fighting, New England, I've got bigger fish to fry.



Well played sir....well played.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 7, 2014)

Man am I glad I don't have to deal with teenage adolescent level attitudes like this.Grow up my man.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 7, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Probably because I'm the only one here that will be skiing pow tomorrow, enjoy your ice, and cat fighting, New England, I've got bigger fish to fry.



Best post in this entire thread right here.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 7, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> You are the only one throwing out insults however. Where some of us may be playing Devils Advocate,* we've all stayed on topic and respectful.*


LOL....Sure....no passive agressive sarcastic comments in the whole thread! :roll:


----------



## KD7000 (Jan 7, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> It's controversial to say you can ride a blue trail with powder? Give me a break man.


My comments were not directed at any one specific post, but rather your general attitude and manner on the forum.

It's quite possible to have a heated or passionate discussion about a topic without it degrading into insults, rolleyes, and other nonsense.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 7, 2014)

KD7000 said:


> My comments were not directed at any one specific post, but rather your general attitude and manner on the forum.
> 
> It's quite possible to have a heated or passionate discussion about a topic without it degrading into insults, rolleyes, and other nonsense.



+1.   Snowlover we encourage differing opinions and debate.  It's what makes any forum interesting.  That said your attitude can be a bit juvenile at times.  When the discussions in several threads you participate in degrades into crap I'd look inward as to why.  

Hint: it's not everyone else.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> +1.   Snowlover we encourage differing opinions and debate.  It's what makes any forum interesting.  That said your attitude can be a bit juvenile at times.  When the discussions in several threads you participate in degrades into crap I'd look inward as to why.
> 
> Hint: it's not everyone else.


I'm not sure about that. Do an experiment. Go on a right wing forum and start saying how great obama is. Then go on a left wing forum and start saying how great bush is. Watch the attacks happen. Get my point? If you have a few people on any forum that have the same type of opinion.....and someone else comes in with a different opinion than the group/click than you'll have a fight. 
That's really all this was. I stated facts....you can ski blues in powder, but there are quite a few people who thumb their nose's at that and are elitist so then they start a fight and it degrades and deflects into something completely different. I could name numerous examples "shoot me if I ever upload a video of me riding powder like that at mount snow" ect. That was the group elitist(I only ride hardcore blacks/I'm extreme/ego) opinion. 

I just don't take shit....I hand it out. 

Their comments were offensive and antagonistic and sarcastic in nature. It was not simply a differing opinion. When I talked back the 2nd time....that's when they start getting pissed. It's the same no matter what internet forum when your opinion differs from the "pack"


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 7, 2014)

You could stand to hand shit out a little bit less.......


----------

